

Ask HN: Getting startup to the next level? - bavidar

My startup is doing okay. We have received investment from a few angels and have a working MVP that is drawing good traction. I have never had a startup go this far and want to know what are the best things to take it to the next level? Should I be worried about getting more users or building more core functionality per my current users request.<p>Any help would be great?
======
devendramistri
Search a good marketing company (Expert in same domain of your product) which
can help you advertise your product more. Then go for its branding. Get help
from good branding agencies.

------
vowofnow
More users of course. If you have an MVP, pile on the users, and give them a
reason to share it with their friends. That way, you won't need marketing.
Your users will do it for you.

------
ig1
Get more users, add functionality only if it will increase the number of users
or reduce your churn rate.

------
corkill
Get more sales.

~~~
bradhe
This is the only real answer in the thread. "Next level" is code for "more
revenue" in almost every scenario. How do you get more skrillos? Well, you can
market the company more, or you can hire a sales guy, or you can add new
features that opens up your product to a new market or wider part of your
existing market, or you can...any number of things! It's hard to say what is
"best" as it depends on the product and the target market/customer.

------
dkisit
It all depends on what industry your startup is in.

